# Top Spot Maps



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

So I picked up a Top Spot (Panama City to the Narrows) the other day and was just curious as to how reliable and accurate the fishing "hot spots" are. For example I have been targeting mangrove snapper lately and havent had much luck, according to the map one of the only places listed as productive is at the "back of the harbor" in destin. Im sure the info is good but how good is it? They look like detailed maps and are interesting if not useful.



Appreciate the input


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

Published numbers are public knowledge. They are a good starting point for locating your own spots


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

do they make one for pensacola bay? Garett


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

yes they make them for everywhere.wal mart usually has them


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks Garett


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

In my opinion, fishing "hot spots" are different each year and for each fisherman according to his type of fishing. I can't see how somebody can put down on a static map all the "hot spots" in any area and have them stay the same throughout the season.

With that said, I guess you could always use them as a starting point for finding your own honey holes and hot spots. I have used a TopSpot map since I moved back down here and I have yet to run into a "killer" spot according to the map! In fact, I usually have the worst luck at those marked "hot spots"!

Good luck.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Its not all the hot spots it just give someone a place to start.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

what I do is, I use the maplay out to mark myown spots by using google earth. Get the coordinates and write them down in the map. Google earth has opened my eyes beyond my expectations..... I used to write coordinates on a piece of paper , even on nice log books but they didnt wk...got wet, flew off,etc...so now....when ever I see a spot I think may hold fishI mark it down on the map. get your GPS on and yuour set. good luck.!!!!


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Framerguy (10/24/2007)*In my opinion, fishing "hot spots" are different each year and for each fisherman according to his type of fishing. I can't see how somebody can put down on a static map all the "hot spots" in any area and have them stay the same throughout the season.
> 
> With that said, I guess you could always use them as a starting point for finding your own honey holes and hot spots. I have used a TopSpot map since I moved back down here and I have yet to run into a "killer" spot according to the map! In fact, I usually have the worst luck at those marked "hot spots"!
> 
> Good luck.


it is good for finding depth in certain areas. they also list a ton of inshore wrecks, i have found their depth is off by almost 20' in some parts. just gives you a lay of the land so to speak.


----------

